# Moving to Calgary from UK



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I have been searching through the forum for some time now and taking notes, however i'm now possibly (i don't want to count my chickens) on the verge of an offer to move internally within my company from the UK to Calgary.

I am a professional female, in my twenties and planning to move on my own. I also have type 1 diabetes.

I really need to get an overview of:

Salary - how much should i deduct from my gross monthly salary to get my nett monthly take home pay with Calgary/Aberta taxes? 

Council taxes etc - What "council taxes" or any other obligatory living taxes are to be paid on a monthly basis (i realise utlilities will vary depending on what is included in rent, but an idea of what these would be also may help anyway).

Renting apartments - I own my own property in the UK and plan to rent out. What are the most common options for FULLY furnished, city centre(ish) accomodation over there (1 or 2 bed apartment)? How do I find these and how quickly can this be done? What is involved in the whole process? Any area suggestions for someone of my status i.e safe and sociable enough for a single female? 

Health care - I don't have many problems at all with my diabetes, however in saying that, i need to make sure i am covered from day 1. What is involved, prices etc? Anyone with the same condition able to comment on long term specialist "diabetic clinics" etc?

Driving licence - I have read that it is relatively simple to exchange your driving licence once in Alberta. How does being diabetic impact this?

Meeting people - i'm doing this on my own and have a great social/family life here in the UK. Other than the usual "join a gym" etc, any comments on the social scene in Calgary?

I know there are another thousand questions to ask about this, but if anyone can help with the above and/or provide info on anything that might not have occurred, that would be very much appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shavonnay said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been searching through the forum for some time now and taking notes, however i'm now possibly (i don't want to count my chickens) on the verge of an offer to move internally within my company from the UK to Calgary.
> 
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Social scene not as good as the UK? I can't respond - I've never been to the UK.

Google Calgary apartment rentals and you'll get a few sites. Rentfaster.ca I can recommend off the top of my head. There's a large nightlife to be had on 17th Ave South West (not South East - significant difference) with a large section of bars and restaurants. There are many apartments bordering 17th on both sides though ideally you'd want to be west of 4th street. The area is fairly safe - we didn't have any issues when we lived there.

On the north side of downtown is the Kensington neighbourhood (north of Memorial drive on both sides of 10th street. It's apartments and suites for the professionals working downtown and has a great collection of shops, bars and restaurants. Very trendy with prices to match.

There are no hurdles or hoops to jump through to rent a place. Typically an application, a damage deposit (normally 1 month's rent), first month's rent and on occasion a "last month rent" to cover themselves from runners. You can usually pay in a couple of installments if things are too steep all at once.

Apartments will usually have electricity, water and heat included in the rent with cable, internet and landline up to you to sort and pay. All of those services will typically require a deposit of $200CAD (ea).

Afraid I can't help you on the diabetes front. Check out Bluecross medical insurance as an option. It's also reasonable to expect any middle to large employer to have "extended" benefits that include prescription coverage, medical, dental, vision, massage and chiropractor.


----------



## Shavonnay (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for your responses! I'll need to see what is covered if and when the official offer comes through... Hopefully within the next couple of days..

I have been looking at rent faster, so you've confirmed that I'm at least looking in the right direction... Kensington did stand out, but as you said, so does its pricing!! The other info on areas around town helps a lot too...

Thanks again


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Shavonnay said:


> Thanks very much for your responses! I'll need to see what is covered if and when the official offer comes through... Hopefully within the next couple of days..
> 
> *Health care *- I don't have many problems at all with my diabetes, however in saying that, i need to make sure i am covered from day 1. What is involved, prices etc? Anyone with the same condition able to comment on long term specialist "diabetic clinics" etc?
> _Diabetes is not covered by the Alberta Health System although *many employers provide supplementary coverage* which covers, among other things diabetes drugs and equipment. Mine did_
> ...


My employer will provide me -and my family- with private health Insurance from day 1. It will cover cosmetic procedures, pre-existing conditions and other special treatments. Even though we don't have diabetes, we will be covered.

Although, I found this: http://www.diabetes.ca/files/FAQ-CDA.pdf take a look at it and talk to HR.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

